# chloes babies...



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

We lost 2 of chloes 3 babies over the last two days,despite trying to feed themthey just faded,there is one left now,she seems quite strong and is feeding well,havent lost any kittens for a while,so sadlily is having kittens at this moment,on number 9 so far,so im sure chloe will lend a paw.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

that is really sad, hope everything goes well with the rest.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awwww sorry about the 2 kittens claire,hope everything else works out well.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry to hear about the kittens Claire - thats the sad side of breeding I guess - I hope your other litter is healthy and they keep you busy enough to take your mind off the lost babies (((hugs)))


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh no  I'm so sorry you've lost 2 of your babies.. thats so sad


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so sorry Claire you have lost two of your babies i hope the rest do well and the one thats ok keeps going that way, god bless them all its so sad .


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for the loss of chloes 2 kitten's 
hope the remaining kiten will be ok. good luck with next litter of kittens.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone,the remaining baby seems very strong and is feeding well so im hopefulllilys fine also and has settled to feed her new brood


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Thanks everyone,the remaining baby seems very strong and is feeding well so im hopefulllilys fine also and has settled to feed her new brood


Hope Chloes baby grows ever strong,am sure he/she will and Lily's brood i know will help heal hers and your heart Clare


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Clare, so sorry about the lost babies, they will be playing happy at the bridge now  Good luck with the remaining kit and your new litter. Did you say 9 kits for Lily? That is one huge litter


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the lose of the kittens! Hope all goes well with them and all your furture litters!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad loss, hope Chloe's remaining kitten grows big and strong


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, sorry to hear about the loss of the babies Clare*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

o dear - sorry to read this sad news Claire - hope the surviving kitten starts to thrive now. 

All the best with the other litter.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

that is so sad,,its heartbreaking when you lose them, fingers crossed for the little one left,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

just to let you all know,i had to take the last little remaining girl to the vets yesterday to be pts,she had worsened during the night and was not feeding.some of my cats had got a viral infection that was being treated by antibiotics and it was just to much for their immature immune systens to cope with


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh Claire my heart goes out to you and Chloe, hope Lily's litter is doing well.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Claire im so sorry you lost her, hope the others are doing well.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

lilys babies are doing well,and chloe has found comfort in feeding and nursing our little ones


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Clare-really sorry for the loss of these babies but Lily's seem really strong and clearly have a great appetite,hope they are helping you too


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm glad cozee looks more relaxed today.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

That is so sad RIP little ones.

Hugs and kisses for Chloe. 

I am pleasesd the other kitten is doing well. Fingers crossed the kitten will thrive.

Sue


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!that is so sad. sorry to hear that m8. let us know how things go .please!! fingers crossed for the poor little thing.


----------

